# ATITOOL just does not work for me



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

OK, I have tried EVERYTHING.  I tried every fix, all drivers from 5.11's up to 6.4's.  3 fresh installs and still the same.  It will not even accept the fact that I have my graphics card installed.  Overdrive works, Rivatuner works.  I need ATITOOL to work so I can set the voltages.  I have reflashed the stock bios, did almost everything I could think of.  Anyone?


----------



## Urlyin (May 6, 2006)

are you using one of the Beta versions ?


----------



## tofu (May 6, 2006)

Yup, go to http://atitool.techpowerup.com and download the Beta14

Apparently the latest Beta does not work for my X1900GT..., but your X1800XT should be fine!


----------



## POGE (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for being off topic, but does your x1900gt unlock to xt(x)?


----------



## b1lk1 (May 6, 2006)

I tried every beta version.  Not one works at all.  Reports my clocks 325/325 and will not do anything.  Keeps saying card not detected.  I have disabled everything I am supposed to, cleaned drivers, installed different drivers.  Everything.  It just will not work.  At least rivatuner does........


----------

